# Track layout questions



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

I decided to build a shelf layout and have a couple of questions regarding track. I looked at Atlas and Peco as well as Kato Uni-track. Has anyone used the Uni track? It looks pretty solid and is already ballasted. Will I have to solder the joints together or is it ok just as it comes out of the box? I know I'll have to solder with Peco and Atlas.
Any suggestions for the ballast under the track? Woodlands makes some not bad looking stuff and there is always cork.
I'm going to be making the layout in sections so I can work on each one and then if I decide, I can move them around as well.

Suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I prefer flextrack because you can make an exact fit for your track plans (not restricted by pre-sized pieces.) I used Atlas. I used cork sub-roadbed and will use a sifted gravel mix for ballast.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Uni-track and similar made trackage have the advantage of not requiring you lay WS or cork roadbed, do not need to solder track together, do not run the risk of jamming a metal tack joiner into your finger, soldering electrical wire drops to the track......but, you are limited to being creative with you layout. This is were flex-track makes a major difference.

Foam or cork is your call, both work great. If you go with track ballast, I would strongly recommend the Arizona Rock....many colors and will not float when you apply the glue/water mixture to hold the ballast in place. 

Lastly, welcome to the site and remember...it is your layout and what every you do is great. Have fun.


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

*how to glue down foam insulation to plywood*

ok, so I cut 3 pieces of 3/8" 18"x4' for my layout. What is the proper way to glue the pink foam insulation to it securely?
Silicone? Liquid nails? hot glue? The plywood is fairly dry so it will absorb quite alot of glue.
What does everyone use? And to secure the track to the foam? I was going to use cork painted grey or black to simulate ballast.

Thanks.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I always used wood glue and paint roller to spread the glue with. then I got some weights from my son put them on cookie sheets to press down the pink foam. the weights a lone would leave round indents the cookie sheets have flat bottoms. To put the track down elmers glue works on the foam or cork roadbed. use push pins or woodland scenics has foam t shaped pins until the glue dries.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Roundhousecat said:


> I know I'll have to solder with Peco and Atlas.


*No, you do not have to solder* Atlas or Peco rail joiners. Just make sure the rail joiners are tight when you first install them. I do not have any solder joints on my layout. I have only had two cause trouble in forty years.


----------

